# Bad breaker panel???



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Loose Neutral. Call the POCO & and Electrician.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

If all this is from a lightning hit, you may want to check with your insurance agent before you do too much work. If the pump pressure switch is fried maybe the pump is too.
Do you have hot water? If you do, then power to the sub could be OK but you would not know if the neutral is OK so 120 power could be affected. You really need a meter or some other from of tester to find out what is good and what is bad.


----------



## drjay9051 (Aug 2, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Loose Neutral. Call the POCO & and Electrician.


Loose neutral. You mean in the box on the bus bar or something outside? You say call the power company? Again are you suggesting the problem is outside the house? I'm not sure what to tell them. I suspect they may advise I get an electrician first.

FWIW: I did tighten up the grounds and white wires (neutral??) going into the bus bar.

J


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Again, call an electrician and the POCO. When lightening hits, it can fry the wiring, and cause problems, which lead to nice pretty Red trucks with men & women showing up to roast marshmallows to the glow of your home turning into charcoal.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

How long have you lived here, and how old is the house?

Check for a GFCI in the bathroom that is "upstream" of your bedroom.


----------



## drjay9051 (Aug 2, 2010)

moondawg said:


> How long have you lived here, and how old is the house?
> 
> Check for a GFCI in the bathroom that is "upstream" of your bedroom.


 
I thought about the GFI however the room is question comes directly off the subpanel in the closet. I see the wire going from panel into ceiling and towards room. The only GFI are on other circuits off main panel,home is about 20 years old. FWIW; The room in question is an add on 3-4 years old, and I do not believe permits were pulled. At least that is what the plumber thought who came out to replace the pressure switch.

I'm thinking that maybe a wire is loose on the first recepticle of the run. Am I correct that this may not trip breaker but WILL result in no power to the room? I'll check the duplex tonight. I did call POCO (Progress Energy) they said if only power out in one room not an issue for them. Call my electrician. They were pretty sure about this. However I spoke with a customer service rep not electrician.

J


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you have a voltmeter? Can you measure the output of the breaker to see if there's power there?


----------



## drjay9051 (Aug 2, 2010)

moondawg said:


> Do you have a voltmeter? Can you measure the output of the breaker to see if there's power there?


I do and I can. Do I check from the "lug" the breaker clicks into and the neutral or the lug and the ground? Actually I believe the neutral and grounds go to the same bus bar.. As I mentioned I have power for other circuits on the subpanel. Can just one circuit of the breaker box go bad??

J


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

drjay9051 said:


> I do and I can. Do I check from the "lug" the breaker clicks into and the neutral or the lug and the ground? Actually I believe the neutral and grounds go to the same bus bar.. As I mentioned I have power for other circuits on the subpanel. Can just one circuit of the breaker box go bad??
> 
> J


No, I'm suggesting that you put a voltmeter on the lug where the black wire attaches to the breaker, and measure from there to the neutral. With the breaker ON you should get line voltage. 

I don't know how a breaker could fail so that the switch is ON but it is not passing voltage. but stranger things have happened, I suppose.


----------

